# 星期 / 周 / 礼拜



## dojibear

大家好。我是普通话学生。

I have often seen the words 星期 and 周 for "week", and yesterday saw the word 礼拜. 

To talk about entire weeks, I would use all 3 words.

For "Wednesday" I have seen 星期三 (and yesterday I saw 礼拜三), but I have not seen 周三. 

For "weekend" I have seen 周末. I have not seen the other 2.

Can I mix these words? Or should I only use the ones I have seen?


----------



## SimonTsai

'週' is possible in speech but is slightly formal, so sometimes it does not work when the others do:

[週 / 星期 / 禮拜] [六 / 日]
[星期 / 禮拜] [天]
[週] [末]


----------



## Jack12345

dojibear said:


> For "Wednesday"


周三，星期三，礼拜三，都是可以的。
礼拜，更多用于“礼拜天”。过去指每周到教堂礼拜的那一天，后来通用于礼拜几（一周内的第几天）。
星期，是通常的表达方式，多用于星期几（一周内的第几天）。
周，更正式一些。比如，一年中第几周，周几（一周内第几天）。


----------



## ZXVC

SimonTsai said:


> '週' is possible in speech but is slightly formal, so sometimes it does not work when the others do:
> 
> [週 / 星期 / 禮拜] [六 / 日]
> [星期 / 禮拜] [天]
> [週] [末]


有趣的是，在北京没有“礼拜日”的用法，但是“周天”非常是常用的。


----------



## corner1912

Yes, to summarize:

一周，一星期，一礼拜 
周；星期；礼拜——一、二、三、四、五、六、日（天）
周末，“星期末”，“礼拜末”


----------



## albert_laosong

Still funnier, I'm from Xi'an, we don't have such a word as 周天, we only say 周日.   Alternatively we also say 礼拜天 or 星期天.
So 周一，周二 。。。。周六，周日.

I think 周X，礼拜X，星期X are all commonly used in everyday conversations, maybe 周X is a little bit less used orally, but very common in text messages/conversations. 

For 周末，yes it's most commonly used, and the shortest. but it's also very common for us to use the longer version:  周六周日，星期六星期天，礼拜六礼拜天，particularly when we want to emphsize both days are ok or not ok, something like that.


----------



## SuperXW

ZXVC said:


> 有趣的是，在北京没有“礼拜日”的用法，但是“周天”非常是常用的。


我小时在北京长大，很肯定我家是说“礼拜日”的，“周天”反而是非常奇怪的说法。
很多年不在北京了，不知语言习惯是否有了变化。
按Corner的回答，应该还是有“礼拜日”的。


----------



## corner1912

Yes, “周天” is an expression either very local or very nonlocal for me


----------



## albert_laosong

I remember we used to say 星期日, but not sure about 礼拜日. but either 星期日 or 礼拜日 are not commonly used anymore, I think.
we use 星期天，礼拜天 more often now.


----------



## ZXVC

albert_laosong said:


> Still funnier, I'm from Xi'an, we don't have such a word as 周天, we only say 周日.


你确定没有周六周天这样的表达么，真是太有趣了


----------



## SimonTsai

'周天' is unusual and would remind me of '周易'.

'星期日' and '禮拜日' both are in common use here.


dojibear said:


> To talk about entire weeks, I would use all three words.


Another difference is that, personally, I would say, '兩個禮拜前', '兩個星期前', but '兩週前'. (If there is only one week, '一星期' is possible, but at the moment, I cannot come up with a sentence where '一禮拜' is used.)


----------



## Oswinw011

Interesting, I don't know people can say 礼拜三. In my experience, I only heard people say 星期三，while 礼拜 is a word more closely related to Saturday and Sunday, two days borrowing from some religious words I guess.
it reminds me that shanghaines would say like that. But in south China, people would like to use 周三，星期三.


----------



## SuperXW

ZXVC said:


> 你确定没有周六周天这样的表达么，真是太有趣了


他例子中有“周六”，只是在说没有“周天”，我的经验也是“周天”非常奇怪……
越来越乱了……竟然还有没听说过“礼拜三”的……
很久以前我有发过一个贴子，吐槽香港图书馆的告示，“週天”对应的竟然是weekdays，我也是很服。


----------



## dojibear

谢谢大家。很有意思。


----------



## forgoodorill

我暫時能想到的，詢問週幾的情況，有以下幾種（邊想邊寫）：

當確切的問具體日期的時候，例如：

情景：詢問某件事情發生或者應該發生，需要做的具體日期

        A：老高，上次老師不是說今天需要補課，上週幾的課？
        B：單週週三的。 ------------------------據我所知，大學中的課程安排（課表）分為單週與雙週課程

情景：詢問具體日期
        A：老高，三十一號是禮拜幾？
        B：禮拜天
        A：哦，那我去可以逛街去了，那天放假

但請注意以下的區別：

        （1）A：老高，作業啥時候交？（“啥時候”在中國北方的很多地方，用“多會”，也就是可以說：作業多會交？）
                  B：*明天就得交*，你趕緊找一份抄了。

        （2） A：*在這個歡聚一堂的日子*，我僅代表中共中央，全國各族人民群眾，港台同胞，海外僑胞，離退休老幹部，向大家致以節日的問候！

        （3） A：*今天是清明節*，沉重哀悼在這場抗擊疫情的戰役中犧牲的所有醫護工作者！

簡要分析：
           在以上（1），（2），（3）這三個句子中，當需要強調某個節日，特殊日期等，一般不會使用週幾，幾號等，如（2），（3）兩句
           在日常情況中，“週幾”可以與“今天”，“明天”，“後天”，“大後天”，“昨天”，“前天”，“大前天”等互換，這個完全是個人習慣
           例如，在句子（1）中，還可以這樣使用：
           A：老高，趕緊交作業
           B：老子*昨天就交了*!-----------------"老子‘’ is a rude word

            A：大家麻煩*在週二之前*把作業交給學習委員老高-------------“週二之前”，既可以表示最遲在週二當天需要交，也可以表示最遲得在週一晚上交了，完全看說話人的意圖



dojibear said:


> To talk about entire weeks, I would use all 3 words.


Yes, you could use them interchangeble.

1. 花了*兩個禮拜*，終於把這篇小論文寫完了！
2. 你不是說質保一個月麼？這才*過了兩周*，你就不讓退了？
3. 不行啊，我*這個星期*才讀了3本書



dojibear said:


> For "Wednesday" I have seen 星期三 (and yesterday I saw 礼拜三), but I have not seen 周三.


我，我週圍的人，口語上，大多數使用“週三”。例如：
A：週三打算去哪兒玩去？
B：老地方唄，去網吧通宵

但是在詢問‘’今天的週幾，星期幾的時候”，我一般使用“星期三”，但是三者都可以交替使用，意思沒有太大差別，大部分為個人偏好問題。此處就不舉例了，免得太糾結於此，反而搞混、



dojibear said:


> For "weekend" I have seen 周末. I have not seen the other 2.


週六+週日=星期六+星期日/星期天=週末

也就是： 1+1=1+1=2

三者意思一樣。

如果具體詢問，或者具體表示某一天你的計劃，打算等，當然最好使用具體的天數，也就是說：不用週末
但是以下兩種情況，用週末更好：
1. 籠統的說週六與週日的打算
2. 相較於工作日（禮拜一到禮拜五）
    例如：
    終於熬到週五了，到了週末，可就不用工作了

注意：1.以上我說的大部分都只是口語化說法，當然書名用語也很大程度是個人風格問題，大部分情況，可以交替使用
           2. 沒有必要太過於糾結以上例子，注意其中的某些習慣用法就好，剩下的，大部分還是個人習慣。


Oswinw011 said:


> Interesting, I don't know people can say 礼拜三.


禮拜三很常用，當然有可能是地區差異。在北方，尤其是老一輩人，很多都用這個。
我在南北方都有生活經驗，比較有趣的是：北方很多人所使用的“多會兒”一詞，我所碰到的南方人，沒有一個能聽懂。在接觸過幾個人之後，我才發現這個差異。


SuperXW said:


> ，很肯定我家是说“礼拜日”的，“周天”反而是非常奇怪的说法。


這兩種我都聽過，但是現在聽到的很少很少。

但是有一點我持保留意見，就是關於Jack12345與SimonTsai的回復中：


SimonTsai said:


> '週' is possible in speech but is slightly formal,





Jack12345 said:


> 周，更正式一些。


“周”在很多情況下，都是可以跟其他兩個互換的。但是在一些情況下，確實“周”更常用，例如Jack所說的那個例子，雖然“星期”也可以用。但是“周”更自然，但是我並不認為這表示更正式。（我得承認，這個解釋很差，但是一時想不起來更好的解釋）


----------



## Oswinw011

@forgoodorill
专业👍


----------



## SuperXW

forgoodorill said:


> “周”在很多情況下，都是可以跟其他兩個互換的。但是在一些情況下，確實“周”更常用，例如Jack所說的那個例子，雖然“星期”也可以用。但是“周”更自然，但是我並不認為這表示更正式。（我得承認，這個解釋很差，但是一時想不起來更好的解釋）


周x，我也感觉是slightly formal。即使常说，也是在更多用于谈论formal的场合或事情，星期x和礼拜x，感觉更随意一点。


----------



## forgoodorill

SuperXW said:


> 即使常说，也是在更多用于谈论formal的场合或事情，


 
A：周總，您下週三有空麼？一起去吃個飯？


----------



## Yichen

---- 你星期几来这儿？
----我下星期（一、二、...六、天）来。
----我下周（一、二、...六、天）来。
----我下*个* 礼拜（一、二、...六、天）来。 （有 个  更自然些）
上面的“天”都可改为“日”（除了 礼拜日），但都用的不太多，可能“日”发音稍微绕一点。
在CCTV上听到，都很正常。
----------
另外，表示时间长度：

哦，那还要 _____ 的时间。
2周、2星期、2(个)礼拜 （2读 两）
都可以，在CCTV上听到，也都很正常。


----------



## Youngfun

我每周都要写周报。
星期报就很奇怪了。礼拜报……我又不是神父


----------

